# How should I charge people for my T shirts?



## Buge13 (May 22, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm about to make my first run of t-shirts and I've been receiving a lot of good responses and I have been finding a lot of people who want a t shirt to help promote the brand. There's only one problem. They ALL expect the t shirt for FREE!!!
I can't afford to give everyone a free t shirt. How should I go about charging people? Should I charge them at cost? wholesale? Or Should I just give it to them for free and expect these types of expenses for promoting a new line?
Any feedback is appreciated..thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Profit as JB puts it is not a dirty word,, you have to know your costs before you can set a selling price.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

That all depends on how generous you're feeling?


----------



## NuINK (Jun 25, 2008)

I would definitly get a price set on the shirts and stick by it. I would also look at who wants the shirts for free, family, friends, potential business. If it is family and friends I would maybe give a discount unless they provide some sort of investment towards the shirts, then they get it for free.

For potential business I would give them one or two for free, you never know what that could do for you in the long run.

One last thing, this is something that I've delt with and it doesn't work to well when your giving everything away for free. This isn't a hobby of yours but something you definitly want to grow as a business and you can't grow your business if your being nice all the time, I'm not saying being a jerk is the right thing but just be firm.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Cost plus profit = price. I would never give a shirt away, if you give 1 then you have to give more. PROFIT IS NOT A DIRTY WORD, and you have made the shirts to sell. I wish you luck. .... JB


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not clear about the shirts, are these promotional shirts for your business or are these finished product that you intend to sell? If the former, freebies go to good customers and people you love; if the latter, freebies go to people you love. But its always up to you whether you give away anything, don't feel as if you have to. Keep track of freebies though because usually they can be written off.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

It depends on your main goal. If you decide you cannot afford to give free shirts away, then don't. If you can afford to give them for promotional reasons, then do.

Nobody really knows your situation better then yourself.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

If the designs are good your friends will purchase one, especially if it is an actual line and not a $2.00 Gilden. The price you set is your choice.


----------



## kyznet (Oct 24, 2007)

I faced exactly the same thing. I initially gave away must as many shirts as I sold. I did a contra deal for the guy who did the photography for my shirts - 2 hours of his time = 2 of my shirts. He was happy.

I gave one each to my kids who have been a great source of publicity, one to my husband and I have one of each design which I wear on high rotation.  These ones are going to be written off on my tax for "advertising purposes". 

If you don't want to give them away free, give them a discount, but only to people you feel will really promote your business. Otherwise make them pay. You're in it to make money.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

A lot of people claim to want to "support" your business by getting free stuff. They love your designs when it's all theoretical. It's only when people have to start paying you that you find out whether or not you really have a viable business. People will say anything not to hurt your feelings, but it's less common that they'll part with cash just to spare you.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Kelly made some great points, and it reiterates what I was going to say:

Profit = Business
Free = Hobby

As far as taxes go, you just write the shirts off as promotional advertising? So if I buy wholesale shirts, print on them, and then give them away for free, I don't have to pay quarterly taxes on those shirts?


----------

